# Metformin and side effects



## Carina1962 (Mar 30, 2015)

I haven't posted on here for a while but would like some opinions/advice.  I am due to have an ultrasound scan and endoscopy soon. The scan is to check for possible gallstones and the endoscopy is for my gastric reflux which I have suffered from for many years. I am not sure whether this is coincidental or not but if I put my finger on it, I have noticed that since I have been taking Metformin (I am on x1 500mg daily) which I started in January this year, I have not felt well at all. It started off with my appetite being surpressed which I didn't mind too much as I am trying to lose weight but now I am getting abdominal pain (hence the appointment for a scan and possible gallbladder problem or gallstones). I just don't know if these symptoms are related in any way to something not right with my digestive system or the fact that they are side effects of Metformin. I suppose I will know soon enough once I have the tests but I have heard that Metformin can cause a lot of upset for some people, does anyone else relate to this at all? thanks


----------



## Mark T (Mar 30, 2015)

The main side effect of Metformin is that it makes you windy.  Which is why you will often see it referred as metfartin.

From what I read, the prazoles tend to hold that wind in.  Which means you feel a lot of discomfort because are full of wind.  The Dr demonstrated this to me by using my abdomen as a set of drums (and yes, it clearly sounded a bit hollow).

Apparently munching lots of veg doesn't help either as that tends to make you gassy too.


----------



## Superhoop (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been on Metformin for three months. The main side effects I have had are indigestion, heartburn and disturbed sleep.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark T said:


> metfartin.



Oh that makes me laugh. I had bad wind before (IBS sufferer and all) but yes Metformin has increased it alot


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi carina I take 500mg metfartin daily. Can't say I'm more windy than before but definitely not less! 
Hope you get tests out of the way soon and things settle down for you.


----------



## Superhoop (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't realise headaches were a side effect but I have noticed those too.

Has anyone else experienced these? What about disturbed sleep?

Haven't noticed an increase in wind, but lol at Metfartin!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 31, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Oh that makes me laugh. I had bad wind before (IBS sufferer and all) but yes Metformin has increased it alot


Its a good nickname for it - I wonder who coined it.
Wasn't me in any case, people have called it that long before I joined


----------



## bill hopkinson (Mar 31, 2015)

When I was first prescribed I found I couldn't use metformin because of side-effects so I was on Avandia for a while instead. Fortunately it didn't work at all because Avandia is now discontinued because of side-effect lawsuits.
Then I went onto Metformin slow release and that had no side effects I am aware of; been on it ever since.


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 1, 2015)

My consultant gave me metformin to help with my injections (I'm type one). 

I've had headaches, sickness (physically sick as well as nausious), farting, stomach cramps, acid reflux, muscle cramps and heart palpitations. I've stopped taking the tablets and waiting to speak to consultant about what to do.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have suffered from GORD (acid reflux) for the last 12 years now and have now recently changed medication from Omperazole to Lansoprazole.  I am waiting to have an ultrasound scan for what I am guessing is possible gallstones.  If it is gallstones, not sure whether the years of GORD has triggered them off or what.  I am also due to have an endoscopy which I have never had before but I do need to get myself sorted out as I don't feel right at all :-(


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Carina. Hope the tests give you some answers


----------



## Superhoop (Apr 1, 2015)

By chance was seeing my GP yesterday. She upped my dose of metformin. I asked her if I could try the modified release version. She said okay. All is well and good to far re side effects but I will report back again.


----------

